# Wanting to fish Boca Grande



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

OK...Momma says we can go Tarpon fishing in Boca Grande this coming spring. Needing recommendations on guides. Thinking late April, early May.

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

www.tarponsnook.com


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

i went last may, the week before memorial day weekend, i used charlotte harbor outfitters, capt. jason dill, i could not have had a better trip for my first trip there. i am in know way an expert on tarpon from that area, but in april/may full moon they will go off shore to spawn so plan your trip with that in mind. you can see the pictures from the trip on the thread (back from Boca Grande). flats class fishing show was filming the week i was there the episode is (Yer tarpon) its a good one to watch. one bit of advice, they hit like a small perch, and don't jerk, just reel the circle hook will do the rest.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The whole Boca Grande Pass is one awesome place. There are some wild youtube vids of HUGE hammerheads feeding on the tarpon as they make their way through the pass.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

We used to catch 40 to 50 lb jewfish at the old phosphate dock in Boca Grand in the'70s. Also there was a reef just across the channel from the oil dock where I witnessed many tarpon battles in the '80s. Many sharks also.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

skooter2 said:


> We used to catch 40 to 50 lb jewfish at the old phosphate dock in Boca Grand in the'70s. Also there was a reef just across the channel from the oil dock where I witnessed many tarpon battles in the '80s. Many sharks also.


I went and made a feeble attempt to snorkel/spearfish at the phosphate dock ruins in April of 2011. The winds kicked up, which whipped up some unpleasant surf, and had things all murky. We still wound up seeing some pretty cool fish crusing the old dock poles. Maybe one of these days I'll have a chance to make a more proper attempt, and hopefully not get eaten in the process.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Boca Grande pass is hard to fish just because of the boat traffic. Hooked a tarpon in the pass and got cut off by another boat. Moved about a mile north and stuck 4 fish and landed 1. Much more room on the flats north of the pass and a lot less sharks. Make sure to ask your guide about other places to fish with less congestion. Fishing the pass WAS an exciting adventure.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

My buddy's folks retired in Boca Grande. We visited them in April 2008, talk about Paradise City!
If I remember correctly, the better tarpon fishing is in late May - early July. We fished for snook and trout. Wind was blowing 25-30 the whole time but we caught fish and had a blast.
The water is incredibly beautiful there, I'll put it up against any other water in the world.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Cylinder, kinda late posting this, but X2 on Mark & Jenny Bennett @tarponsnook.com I have fished with them quite a few times. Only got skunked once, and that was right after a hurricane, when we probably should have just cancelled. He does not fish the pass. Fishes the beachfront and back bays depending on time of year and where the tarpon are. Check them out if you have not made plans yet, you will have a great time.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

My personal favorite, if he's not already booked, http://www.captaingregd.com/


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

All I can say is go once in your life. It is a sight to behold when the tide begins to run, multiple hook ups, tarpon jumping eveywhere, people yelling. The first time I went there I could not believe it. And I have pictures of 2 hammerheads in the 12' plus range eating a tarpon at boatside. So good luck and have a great time.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We went in July two summers ago, blueish water came in with every tide. It would have been easy to snorkel the pilings, glassy calm. Caught snook passing by in knee-deep water. Lots of pilchard schools going by. We were on the state park beach at Boca Grande, it costs about $3 bucks a car. Amazing wildlife; 12 manatees, several sea turtle nests, one with babies climbing out in the morning, and the most big blue crabs I've ever seen, it wasn't safe to wade out there, only 1-2 feet of space between each crab. We helped dip out hundreds and ate too many that night. Out in the pass were only a few tarpon boats after the big May tarpon run, but they were fighting a few tarpon. Saw a few schools rolling too. The pass is 80 feet deep with a rocky bottom. Scoured down to bedrock by the currents.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Capt. Dave Hoke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3rd generation Pine Islander and a Heck of a good guide!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell him Kaylin and I sent ya

http://anglersadvantageguideservice.com


----------



## Bstark (Oct 21, 2004)

*Tarpon Fishing Boca Grande*

I have for the last 2 years used a guide Blackwatercharters.com and have excellent results in late May and Early June. I have had at least 2 tarpon over 200 lb. each trip. Scott is an excellent guide. I am planning another trip this year June 3-7and may need another fisherman to help defray the cost of 3 days of fishing. Let me know. you can email me at [email protected]


----------

